
Amazon Fire Tablet Only $ 49.99 - wslh
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TSUGXKE/ref=ods_gw_d_h1_tab_frd_LG9_TagD?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-kindle-A&pf_rd_r=1NQ4T0C79EGT68FRMT47&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2211604862&pf_rd_i=desktop
======
ljk
This seems like a good deal, any reason NOT to get it?

